# AOKP Navigation Bar bug?



## CollinJames (May 8, 2012)

Has anyone else experienced this issue in AOKP where icons in the navbar will disappear after the screen unlocks. The only icon that sticks is the right-most icon and they rest completely disappear or sometimes turn into gray circles. The icons are still pressable and will return after I pull down the notification window and press an icon while the notification window is extended. Bug has been experienced on all AOKP builds.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Not just AOKP. If you compile cm9 from source and add in the nav bar to system ui and build.prop, you have that same problem.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Yea I don't know if its known but I don't use the nav bar

Sent from my AOKP Rom Build 38


----------



## CollinJames (May 8, 2012)

I didn't use it because it made the keyboard jump so high up, but after trying it out and minimizing the height of the icons it actually doesn't take up too much space and comes in handy pretty often for commonly accessed apps. It just... doesn't work most of the time.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Check out my post on how to fix the camera and mms on AOKP... it helps a ton

Sent from my AOKP Rom Build 38


----------

